# Word and other Writing programs.



## Bladestunner316 (Jan 26, 2005)

I use word 2000 and I know there are newer versions. Does anybody have these? Are they any better thna the current version I have? 

Are there better programs that are more scholary in aiding writers? 

blade

[Edited on 1-27-2005 by joshua]


----------



## Ex Nihilo (Jan 26, 2005)

I think WordPerfect is better than Word, but we are almost forced to use Word just so we can comply with the standard. I do think the newer version of Word (which I recently purchased) is superior to Word 2000. I'm not sure precisely which features have been updated or altered, but it seems, so far, to be less annoyingly intrusive with its "help."


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Jan 26, 2005)

Hmmm..

I just wish I had something that could look over my work better than the 'spelling-grammar' of word. Cause I often find that some of its "corrections" arnt so correct according to my teachers.

blade


----------



## crhoades (Jan 26, 2005)

I think you would be fine with word 2000. Word xp and 2003 don't really add all that much. 

For a scholarly word processing system check out: nota bene

It is a word processor, bibliographic database, note taking and retrieval engine, etc. all built together. You can even type right to left hebrew and greek. A ton of biblical scholars use it for their commentary writings etc. It takes some getting used to but the help files are great. You can download a free trial edition from their website.


----------



## Ex Nihilo (Jan 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bladestunner316_
> Hmmm..
> 
> I just wish I had something that could look over my work better than the 'spelling-grammar' of word. Cause I often find that some of its "corrections" arnt so correct according to my teachers.
> ...



You would probably need a human proofreader for that. There is a limit to what the automatic spelling/grammar checks can do; they don't always know the context of a word or exactly how you are using it. It can also be intimidating when you use proper nouns and spell them correctly and the spellcheck puts its annoying red lines underneath them. This always happens to my name.

I do a lot of this sort of thing for my friends, and I suppose I am reasonably good at it. U2U me some time if you'd like me to read over something. If I don't have time I'll just tell you, but I probably would. I certainly won't be offended, however, if you don't take me up on it. You may very well know someone who would be better and more easily accessible.

[Edited on 26-1-2005 by Ex Nihilo]


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Jan 26, 2005)

Thanks Chris and Thank You for the offer evie when I get that far Lord Willing my procrastination wont get the best of me 

blade


----------



## ChristianasJourney (Jan 27, 2005)

Blade,

The "suggestions" Word offers particularly with the grammar checker should be considered just that--suggestions. If the colorful wiggly lines annoy you, you can turn them off, or right clicking allow them to accept are particular instance of use. However, I find them helpful, because often they point out a missing word, or punctuation mark elsewhere in my sentence.

I belong to a Critique group, and one of the useful features about Word is that it allows you to track corrections (Tools, Track changes). However, like Evie, I like Wordperfect better, but mainly for desktop publishing projects, but Word is the standard and is what everyone uses. I'm getting used to it.

(Now I have to go spellcheck this to make Joshua happy.)

[Edited on 27-1-2005 by ChristianasJourney]


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Jan 27, 2005)

Critique Group?


----------

